# The Seven Habits of Highly Effective Zombies



## David Baxter PhD (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Emilyn (May 16, 2010)

lol gross xD
they should've put salt on one of the brains.
salt makes everything taste better lol


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2010)

That could be a problem for zombies on a high-brain, low-sodium diet.


----------



## Emilyn (May 16, 2010)

lol true true
maybe add a little teriyaki sauce instead, or lemon juice lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2010)

Bad choice:

Teriyaki sauce (1 tablespoon) = 690 milligrams sodium


----------



## luminous veil (May 19, 2010)

Ketchup is also salty ... Too bad, it makes everything taste good as well, even broccoli.
Maybe cheese- some people think cheese makes everything taste good.


----------



## Andy (May 19, 2010)

Broccoli with Ketchup sounds just delightful. lol Ketchup has a lot of sugar.  Salsa is what makes the world go round.


----------



## luminous veil (May 19, 2010)

Yes, that's true. Salsa is good stuff as well. But some brands are really nasty.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 19, 2010)

For the nasty salsa brands, try sprinkkling some broccoli on them.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2010)




----------

